# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  شروط العالم

## عبد الله الحمراني

من إفادات الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
" كثيراً ما كنت أسمع الأستاذ أبا علي الزواوي يقول قال بعض العقلاء : 
لا يسمى العالم بعلم ما عالما بذلك العلم على الإطلاق، حتى تتوفر فيه أربعة شروط :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحدها : أن يكون قد أحاط علماً بأصول ذلك العلم على الكمال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والثاني : أن تكون له قدرة على العبارة عن ذلك العلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والثالث : أن يكون عارفاً بما يلزم عنه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والرابع : أن تكون له قدرة على دفع الإشكالات الواردة على ذلك العلم.قلت : وهذه الشروط رأيتها منصوصة لأبي نصر محمد بن محمد الفارابي الفيلسوف في بعض كتبه ". 
الإفادات والإنشاءات (ص: 107).

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا، أحبكم في الله.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> جزاكم الله خيرا، أحبكم في الله.


أحبَّكم الله الذي أحببتني فيه.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

في التمهيد لابن عبد البر رحمه الله تعالى : " ومن شرط العالم أن يليه مَن يَفْهَمُ عنه لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ليلني منكم أولوا الأحلام والنهى )) يعني : في الصلاة وغيرها ؛ ليفهموا عنه ويؤدوا ما سمعوا كما سمعوا من غير تبديل معنى ولا تصحيف ".التمهيد (1 / 316) .

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

> من إفادات الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
> " كثيراً ما كنت أسمع الأستاذ أبا علي الزواوي يقول قال بعض العقلاء : 
> لا يسمى العالم بعلم ما عالما بذلك العلم على الإطلاق، حتى تتوفر فيه أربعة شروط :
> ...
>  والرابع : أن تكون له قدرة على دفع الإشكالات الواردة على ذلك العلم.
> ...


مثل هذا القول يذكرني بقول للإمام ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله- هذا نصه:
(( فإذا وردت على قلب الزائغ أو الجاهل أدنى شبهة قدحت فيه الشك والريب .
بخلاف الراسخ في العلم فإنه لو وردت عليه من الشبه بعدد أمواج البحر ما أزالت يقينه ولا قدحت فيه شكَّـاً ؛ لأنه قد رسخ في العلم فلا تستفزه الشبهات ، بل إذا وردت عليه ردَّها حرس العلم وجيشه مغلولة مغلوبة .
فلا يغتر بذلك بل يجاوز نظره إلى باطنها وما تحت لباسها ، فينكشف له حقيقتها . 
ومتى لم يباشر القلب حقيقة العلم قدحت الشبهات في قلبه الشك وبأول وهلة ، فإن تداركها وإلاَّ تتابعت عليه أمثالها حتى يصير شاكاً مرتاباً .
وأيما قلب ركن إليها تشرَّبها وامتلأ بها ؛ فينضح بها وتتفجَّر على لسانه وجوارحه الشكوك والشبهات والإيرادات ، فيظنُّ الجاهل أنَّ ذلك لسعة علمه ، وإنما ذلك من عدم علمه ويقينه .
وقال لي شيخ الإسلام [ يعني ابن تيميَّة ] رضي الله عنه ، وقد جعلت أورد عليه إيراداً بعد إيراد : ( لا تجعل قلبك للإيرادات والشبهات مثل السفنجة ؛ فيتشرَّبها فلا ينضح إلاَّ بها .
ولكن اجعله كالزجاجة المصمتة تمرُّ الشبهات بظاهرها ولا تستقرّ فيها ، فيراها بصفائه ويدفعها بصلابته .
وإلاَّ فإذا أشربت قلبك كل شبهة تمرُّ عليها صار مقرَّاً للشبهات ) أو كما قال .
فما علمت أني انتفعت بوصيَّةٍ في دفع الشبهات كانتفاعي بذلك .)) ا.هـ

----------

